# New Rooster!



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

While working the Farmers Market, we ran into another vendor who happend to have the Black Australorp Roo we wanted for our flock. Meet out new Roo "Black Bart" (I say as in the pirate, the wife says as in the gun slinger), either way, he is in quarantine for now, and soon to be THE MAN over the last breed (for now) that we will breed here. This will complete our Black Australorp flock! Incubator batch after next, should include some of these eggs.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous!!! The ladies are sure to be in love when they meet him.  I bet he will be very nice. Such a sweet breed.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

What a beautiful roo! Lovely coop too! Send us pictures of your flock, roo, and coop, oh, and keep us updated!


----------

